# موت المخ



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2009)

*موت المخ Brain Death
إن سألت مجموعة من الأشخاص العاديين ما هى علامة وفاة الإنسان؟ لاتفقت إجابتهم. أما إذا سألت نفس السؤال لمجموعة من الأطباء والعلماء ورجال القانون فى بلد متقدم مثل أمريكا، لاحتاجوا إلى عقد ندوة وقد يتفقون، أو لا يتفقون فى النهاية.

إن التقدم العلمى جعل الرأى الشائع الذى يحدد وفاة الإنسان بتوقف التنفس ونبضات القلب، أمر يخالف الواقع العلمى والعلمى. ومن أشهر الأمثلة العملية: مثل المريض فى غرفة الإنعاش، الذى يوضع على الأجهزة الطبية التى تجعل القلب ينبض والتنفس مستمراً، مما يجعل الإنسان - حسب الرأى الشائع لتحديد الوفاة - ضمن الأحياء. بينما من الناحية الطبية والعملية هو إنسان ميت، إذ بمجرد نزع هذه الأجهزة يتوقف القلب فوراً عن النبض. كما أن استمرار وضع المريض على الأجهزة الطبية، لا يؤثر على تقدم حالة المريض. 

التقدم العلمى جعل تحديد وفاة الإنسان أمراً أكثر تعقيداً من مجرد توقف نبضات القلب وحركة التنفس. فنزع الأجهزة الطبية عن المريض فى غرفة الإنعاش، لابد أن يسبقه إعلان أكيد لوفاة المريض، وإلا نكون أما جريمة قتل. 

لذلك يتجه العالم حالياً لتحديد وفاة الإنسان بموت المخ Brain Death .

ما معنى موت المخ؟ وما هى علاماته؟ 

المقصود بموت المخ هو توقف المخ تماماً عن العمل، نتيجة تدمير خلاياه تدميراً كاملاً. فقد يتوقف المخ عن العمل لفترة مؤقتة، مثل حالات الغيبوبة، أو تتوقف بعض وظائفه، ولكن هذا لا يعنى موت المخ. ولقد وضع الأطباء علامات أكلينيكية يمكن بها إعلان موت المخ. من أشهر هذه العلامات ما وضعته كلية الطب بجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية التى تسمى معايير هارفارد Criteria Harvard لتحديد وفاة المخ وهى تشمل أن يعلن الكشف الطبى على المريض الآتى: 

1- عدم الإحساس أو الإدراك Unreceptivity. 
2- عدم الاستجابة بمؤثرات Unresponsiveness. 
3- عدم وجود أى حركات تلقائية Spontaneous Movements ومنها التنفس التلقائى.
4- عدم وجود أى فعل انعكاسى Absent reflexes.
5- حركة حدقة العين Fixed dialated Pupils. 
6- أن تستمر هذه العلامات مستمرة لمدة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة. 
7- أن يتم تأكيد نتائج الكشف الاكلينيكى برسم المخ EEG الذى يظهر باستمرار عدم وجود أية وظائف للمخ خلال فترة 24 ساعة.

لقد وجدت هذه المعايير قبولاً فى الأوساط الطبية، وأعتبر وجودها دليلاً قاطعاً على توقف المخ تماماً ونهائياً عن العمل، بسبب تدمير خلاياه. واعتبر الأطباء أنها سبب قاطع لإعلان وفاة المريض. 

لا يفوتنا أن نذكر أن هناك فرقاً بين موت المخ بمعنى توقف جميع وظائفه، وفقدان العقل. فالإنسان الذى يفقد عقله، هو كائن حى فقد بعض وظائف المخ ولكن ليس كلها. فهو لا يزال يدرك ويحس ويتحرك ويتنفس.. الخ. 

الوضع القانونى: 

يحدد القانون المصرى القائم الوفاة بتوقف نبضات القلب نهائياً، وكذلك العديد من بلاد العالم. ففى أمريكا مثلاً تحدد الوفاة فى قوانين أغلب الولايات الأمريكية بتوقف نبضات القلب والتنفس نهائياً. ولقد قامت مؤخراً ثمانية عشر ولاية بتغيير قوانينها، ليكون تحديد الوفاة أما بتوقف نبضات القلب والتنفس نهائياً، أو توقف وظائف المخ توقفاً تاماً. 

إن قصر تحديد الوفاة بتوقف نبضات القلب يوجد وضعاً قانونياً لا يواكب التقدم العلمى، ويجعل نزع الأجهزة الطبية عن المريض الذى يتوقف قلبه عن العمل جريمة قتل من الناحية القانونية. لذلك يطالب الأطباء بتغيير القانون ليواكب التقدم العلمى. فى الوقت نفسه فإن تحديد الوفاة بموت المخ سوف بفتح المجال أمام الاستفادة بنقل الأعضاء من المتوفين حديثاً. فهناك فارق زمنى بين توقف المخ تماماً عن العمل (الوفاة) وتحلل الأعضاء والخلايا. 

الوضع الد ينى: 

الموت حسب المفهوم الدينى هو انفصال الروح (النفس) عن الجسد. الله خلق الإنسان من تراب وأعطاه نسمة الحياة. وعندما يستعيد الله نسمة الحياة، يعود التراب إلى التراب "وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض، ونفخ فى أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية" (تك 7:2). 

عندما نفخ الله نسمة حياة، بث فيه مظاهر الحياة (فصار آم نفساً حية)، من إدراك وإحساس وحركة وتنفس ووظائف لجميع أجهزته. والموت معناه أنه يعود إلى تراب "لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود" (تك 11:3). أى توقف مظاهر الحياة باستعادة الله لنسمة الحياة، التى أعطاها الله للإنسان. 

لذلك فإنه أن كان من الصعب تحديد لحظة دخول أو خروج نسمة الحياة للإنسان، لأن نسمة الحياة أو الروح غير مرئى، لكن يمكن تحديدها بالمظاهر المترتبة على ذلك. فتوقف مظاهر الحياة، هو دليل على انفصال الروح عن الجسد. ومظاهر الحياة فى الإنسان تعتمد على المخ ووظائفه. 

فجسم الإنسان الحى ليس فقط مجموعة من الأجهزة تعمل، لكن أجهزته تعمل بتوافق وتنسيق كما أن عملها ينبع من كيان الإنسان ذاته. والذى يعطى لأجهزة الجسم أن تعمل وتعمل بتناسق، هو المخ. حقاً أن بعض العضلات، قد نعمل ولكن عملها هو لفترة محدودة جداً وبدون تنسيق بينها. 

فمثلاً قد يحدث لإنسان قطعت رأسه أن يستمر قلبه فى النبض، وعضلاته فى الحركة. ولكن يعتبر هذا الإنسان ميتاً عند لحظة قطع رأسه، وليس بعد ذلك. لذلك يعتبر البعض الموت موت المخ وتوقف وظائفه، هو قطع للرأس من الناحية الفسيولوجية Physiological decapitation. 

إن اعتبار توقف المخ تماماً عن أداء وظائفه، نتيجة تدمير خلاياه كلها، علامة موت الإنسان هو أمر مقبول دينياً لعدة أسباب: 

1- إن توقف المخ تماماً عن أداء وظائفه، يصاحبه توقف جميع مظاهر الحياة بالنسبة للإنسان، وتوقف مظاهر الحياة معناه أن نسمة الحياة (الروح) التى أعطاها الله للإنسان، قد فارقته فلم يعد بعد نفساً حية. 
2- استمرار بعض ما يبدو أنه مظاهر للحياة بعد موت المخ، مثل حركة العضلات أو نبض القلب، هو أمر متوقف لفترة زمنية محدودة جداً، لا تغير شيئاً من جهة حياة الإنسان. 
3- استمرار نبض القلب أو حركة التنفس بعد موت المخ، نتيجة وضع الإنسان على أجهزة طبية، هو عملية صناعية لا أثر لها على حياة الإنسان. بل تلقى عبئاً نفسياً ومالياً على أهل المتوفى. وهى عملية تشابه - مع الفارق - عملية التحنيط التى تحفظ الجثة من التحلل والفساد الذى هو نتيجة طبيعية للموت. وقد تظل الجثة محتفظة بشكل الكائن الحى لعدة مئات أو آلاف من السنوات دون أن يغير ذلك شيئاً من جهة الحياة. *​


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2009)

*ايون ويعملوله نقل مخ بقى ههههههههههههه
بجد نقطة مهمة جدا واكيد قدام شوية بعد ما اُثبتت علميا كدى فى دول تانية هتعترف بالموت بتوقف المخ
موضوع رائع يا ملاكنا وعجبنى كمان تناوله من الناحية الدينية
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي هابي على المعلومة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

معلومه هامه يا هابى 

 ميرررسى على المعلومه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المجد للمسيح (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررررررررسي لعى معلومه موضوع مميز


----------



## fouad78 (22 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا يا انجل وفعلا تحديد تعريف الموت أمر صعب وخصوصا من الناحية الدينية أو حتى الأخلاقية
يعني إذا كان عنا أحد المقربين موجود على السرير أمامنا وهو يتنفس (مع الأجهزة) من الصعب جدا الموافقة على إعطاء التصريح بوقف مساعدته على التنفس
ميرسي كتير ليكي سلام ونعمة​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون ويعملوله نقل مخ بقى ههههههههههههه
> بجد نقطة مهمة جدا واكيد قدام شوية بعد ما اُثبتت علميا كدى فى دول تانية هتعترف بالموت بتوقف المخ
> موضوع رائع يا ملاكنا وعجبنى كمان تناوله من الناحية الدينية
> ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي هابي على المعلومة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه هامه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

المجد للمسيح قال:


> ميرررررررررررسي لعى معلومه موضوع مميز


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> جميل جدا يا انجل وفعلا تحديد تعريف الموت أمر صعب وخصوصا من الناحية الدينية أو حتى الأخلاقية
> يعني إذا كان عنا أحد المقربين موجود على السرير أمامنا وهو يتنفس (مع الأجهزة) من الصعب جدا الموافقة على إعطاء التصريح بوقف مساعدته على التنفس
> ميرسي كتير ليكي سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مايو 2009)

*ابدعتي يا هابي انجيل
الرب يباركك و يحمينا جميعا"​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *ابدعتي يا هابي انجيل
> الرب يباركك و يحمينا جميعا"​*


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2010)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

معلومة قيمة جداااا

شكرا هابى انجل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومة قيمة جداااا
> 
> شكرا هابى انجل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع ومعلومات جميله جدا جدا

شكراا  الرب معااكم​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات جميله جدا جدا
> 
> شكراا  الرب معااكم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا هابى ع المعلومه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا هابى ع المعلومه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

حلو اوى يا  مامتى  
يسوع يبركيك


----------



## happy angel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حلو اوى يا  مامتى
> يسوع يبركيك


----------

